
Ask HN: Custom search engine for website? - kthaker
I was wondering what the current state of custom search is right now (creating search engines for specific websites and data sets). There&#x27;s Google CSE, Solr, ElasticSearch, and what else?<p>If I wanted to create a search engine for a medium-sized website, what would my options be?
======
metalmanac
There's Algolia [https://www.algolia.com/](https://www.algolia.com/)

This is what HN uses for search.

~~~
amirouche
not sure it's official. [http://hn.algolia.com/](http://hn.algolia.com/)

~~~
1123581321
It is official. Algolia was funded by YC and when I've contacted YC with
requests for HN data I've been referred to Algolia.

~~~
amirouche
There is also the firebase api for data.

------
shanecleveland
I'm in the same boat. There does seem to be a gap in offerings. I'm looking
for a solution for a static site, not cataloging of databases.

I was using searchpath.io, but developer announced he was winding it down. I
was paying $75/yr. Loved it - simple, clean, pretty good results. I would pay
more, but not as much as some of the major offerings. I am sure they are worth
what they do, I just don't need that level of complexity.

~~~
19eightyfour
What's your contact? I might have something you can test.

~~~
shanecleveland
Added email to profile. Thanks.

------
gtirloni
Google CSE is not an option any longer:

 _On April 1st, 2017, Google will discontinue the sales of Google Site Search,
the paid version of Custom Search Engine. All new purchases and renewals must
take place before this date. This product will be completely shut down by
April 1st, 2018. This note does not affect Custom Search Engine._

